# My GRP roof has acne



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

While washing the roof the other evening I noticed a series of raised bumps on the cab section. The bumps are about 2-3mm in height and are grouped close together. I will be visiting the dealer on Friday to have the Dometic fridge recall work done and will have him climb up to investigate but would love to have some background work done in advance. Has anyone experienced this particular feature or a similar outbreak?

Noel


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Hailstone damage? But a bit strange to have them in just one place.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Damchief said:


> Hailstone damage? But a bit strange to have them in just one place.


Fraid not, they are raised bumps like spots on a teenager

Noel


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

If they are like teenage spots, dont worry,they will soon disappear


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is it delaminating 8O 
No expert but just a thought :lol: 
Mavis


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Please folks, no 'acne-ed jokes about this poor fellows problem roof.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

sounds like osmosis to me, its dampness in between the layers of glass fibre matting, when its laid up, i'm no expert but i know that it found sometimes in boats. dennis


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

sounds like the gell coat is lifting,whatever you do dont burst them as this will let water in and lead to ossmosis(spelling).
that is if you roof is fiberglass?and if its fiberglass dont walk on it,its only about 2 mill thick.and one stone on the bottom of your shoe and you will have a hole in it 
mine is not its ally.
if your roof is ally it only the paint lifting,not a big job to repair.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Guys,
delaminating will be my first choice of word when describing to the dealer. It is amazing what the right choice of word can achieve when dealing with techie issues -"This bloke knows summat" is perceived hopefully with the right result

Any other ideas???

Noel


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

tincan said:


> Thanks Guys,
> delaminating will be my first choice of word when describing to the dealer. It is amazing what the right choice of word can achieve when dealing with techie issues -"This bloke knows summat" is perceived hopefully with the right result
> 
> Any other ideas???
> ...


Check out GRP osmosis

http://www.yachtsurveys.co.uk/faq_osmosis.htm


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

that confirms my post on the subject ,gell coat lifting,can also be caused by walking on it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have found lots of cracks in rear panel of autotrail. They have apeare over winter.
The gelcoat is very thin and we are out of warrentyby seven months.
All points to poor quality in manufacture.


Yours sounds like gelcoat lifting from matting.

Dave P


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have found lots of cracks in rear panel of autotrail. They have apeare over winter.
> The gelcoat is very thin and we are out of warrentyby seven months.
> All points to poor quality in manufacture.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,
strangely enough no cracking or crazing is evident and the area of roof is directly over the cab, and sloped, so walking on it is out of the question. I have a 6 year water ingress warranty with 3.5 years to run and will be calling for remedial work to be done under that element of the warranty so check if you have extended warranty for water ingress.

Noel


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It is osmosis - I was invloved in boat build a while back and if a boat hull had osmosis it was considered serious. As I understood, and I stand to be
corrected here, that fibre glass strands act like a capillary drawing in the moisture so causing delamination. I have never heard it before on a roof but have seen it on GRP urinals.
The cure for boats was to grind the gel coat off and then recoat with a two pot eurathene to make it water tight


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Blisters in GRP is I thought serious. Take it up with your dealer

Loddy


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*laika paint*

We bought a Rexosline new last July. The paintwork on the front has bubbled up (hopefully a picture here) this is all over the front of the vehicle including the silver painted bonnet. It goes to Lowdham for a re-paint end of this month. A friend of ours has just come back from Germany where she met a couple who had a Laika a few years ago, same problem apparently.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: laika paint*



bertieburstner said:


> We bought a Rexosline new last July. The paintwork on the front has bubbled up (hopefully a picture here) this is all over the front of the vehicle including the silver painted bonnet. It goes to Lowdham for a re-paint end of this month. A friend of ours has just come back from Germany where she met a couple who had a Laika a few years ago, same problem apparently.


I like your stereo 'Leeka' photos, bertieburstner - where can I get hold of those special stereo specs so I can see a proper stereoscopic view of your blisters? 8O


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I have had my roof repaired under warranty, without quibble. For the first time since I bought Tincan I climbed on the roof to inspect the repair and cannot see any evidence of either the osmosis or the repair, which to my untrained, but blacksmiths, eye would indicate a successful outcome. While I was up there I waxed the roof and cleaned all the bits you cant reach from a ladder. I will certainly keeping a weather eye on things aloft to ensure that no recurrence is present for the foreseeable future.

Noel


----------



## Kanny (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi there

Not sure what the outcome was with your Laika acne but unfortunately we have what sounds like the same problem. Our Laika is just 7 months old and covered in 'acne'. So bad is it that it has to go back to Italy for a complete new front! Apparently Laika have discovered a faulty batch and are carrying out repairs on demand rather than recall. 

I hope that you are now OK but I am also wondering if there is anyone else out there with the same problem or has been through it who can give me some advice on how to deal with this and what I should be thinking about to ensure everything is dealt with to everyone's satisfaction?

Karen


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello
I've had a similar problem.

I posted a couple of messages on the forum regarding the 'pimply paint' that appeared all around the edges and three areas of the bonnet on my van, 2008 Burstner Aviano, that I bought in August.

My dealer has just resprayed the bonnet for me for nowt. The warranty only covered mechanical and electrical faults. Good dealership.

The 'pimples' suddenly appeared about four weeks ago. Those more in the know than I suggest that it could well be 'micro-blistering'. Water in the paint lines during paint application.

Hope your pimples are soon sorted.
Cheers
John


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree with Wupert - osmosis Dare I mention it but you sometimes see it on GRP urinals. It means that the gelcoat is porus


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

please see my previous post with pictures.

The front has been professionally resprayed by a good local paintshop. Unfortunately 5 months later the bubbles are back worse than ever.

Whilst I can get the front repainted again (for the third time) the problem will come back. Any ideas before I contact the supplier again?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Osmosis is a sign of entrapped water under the gel coat. I had a boat with it . took it to a specialist chandler they opened up the bumps and it was left to dry out then they injected some resin into the holes then it was filled and re coated-took a couple of months at the dry dock most of that was drying out time, this boat was over twenty years old and had spent most of it's life in the water, and the gel coat had only just begun to deteriorate. 

So I reckon there must be a serious problem with these MH's and any that have started to do this -and should in my opinion be mentioned in despatches how about a sticky- isn't this what this forum is all about? the manufacturers will be forced to do a proper job then, or supply a quality warranty to allow the owner to sell on.

It might be an idea to turn up at the next Motorhome show with a billboard and a few of your photos and an explanation of your problem.
I bet they sort it out properly then, The trouble is you have already had someone who obviously doesn't know what he's dealing with tamper with it all be it apparently well meaning, however it is still not fit for purpose so make the manufacturer sort it.


----------

